
Outnumbered by Bikes, the Dutch Face Cycling Overload - antr
http://www.treehugger.com/bikes/pedal-loving-dutch-face-bicycle-overload.html
======
peatmoss
Demand for travel correlates strongly with economic vitality. Lots of travel
is not a bad thing per se. The externalities of travel (pollution, congestion,
etc.) are where things get bad.

In many places, congestion is an equilibrium state. In other words, demand for
travel will continue to increase until bounded by congestion. Here we're
seeing where a bicycle-based system starts to encounter a scarcity of
capacity. And, as it turns out, that's a lot of bikes doing a lot of travel,
with primarily positive (e.g. improved public health) externalities.

This is a good problem to have.

------
recursive
I own 4 bikes and one car. The car takes up more space than the bikes.

